

100 Ways to Develop Your Mind - danielle17
http://www.stevenaitchison.co.uk/blog/2009/09/27/100-ways-to-develop-your-mind/

======
GFischer
I'd like to know if some of these suggestions have some kind of scientific or
at least anecdotal evidence.

Some sound pretty radical, but interesting (a whole day blindfolded?)

I can vouch for Number 41 (also number 64)... I had no TV for five years (got
one as a gift, and still don't watch it), had no Internet for one of those
five (much harder than no TV!), and I found out I really don't miss the news,
and don't miss out on much important (I've missed on a transportation strike
announcement a few times, or on the weather, but nothing serious).

